# سكاكين للبيع . اللي يدور الاشكال



## فارس مكة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​

إن شاء الله إن الجميع بألف خير وصحه دائمة ....... يارب 
..........................................
جبت للحبايب سكاكين بشـكـليــــن مختلفين ورائعين 
.................................
المواصفات
- الصناعه صيني من الحديد القوي .
- حديد السكين من الرأس الى اخر السكين وصله واحده على قولنا بالعامية ( حديدة واحدة ) .
- النصاب ( المقبض ) من الخشب البني .
- طول السكين تقريبا ( 27 ) سم .
- معها جراب من القماش الاسود السميك .
- مناسبه جدا للذبح .
- يمكن تعليقها بالحزام .
- يمكن حملها بالسيارة والشنطة اللي بها الاغراض البرية .
.................
الى الصور 
........................................
الشكل الأول 
....................
الاولى 


​

الثانية 


​

الثالثة 



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ
الشكل الثاني 
.............
الولى 


​

الثانية 


​

الثالثة 


​

السعر ( 50 ) ريال فقط .. 
ولاهل الجمله يبشرون بالخير ان شاء الله لهم مراعاة خاصه ​

والله الموفق ​


----------



## فارس مكة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: سكاكين للبيع . اللي يدور الاشكال*

على بركة الله تعالى


----------



## التاجر الطموح (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: سكاكين للبيع . اللي يدور الاشكال*

وش نوع السككين يافارس


----------



## فارس مكة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: سكاكين للبيع . اللي يدور الاشكال*

صيني يا الطيب


----------

